#  11
,   .  , ,         .           1,              .
  ,    .  -        ,     .          .
    25-      ,         -,      *        .
,    ...
 -    ,             -,                !

,         

1.  

      .       .  ,     ,     .      ?     ,   .     ,    ,       .
    ,      .        ,     !   ,         .

2.    

      ,         .       , ,       . ,   !        ,     ,      (  )   ,       ,          ,          ,       ,   . ,               ,      .

3.    

              ,   ,   ,   ,    ,        ,       .

         " ",      "  ",      ,          ,      ,   ,   ,       ""   ,              ,      ,        ,.
          ,           !

4. ,     

       .   ,      *   .  ,     .
   -      (         !)         ,     ,     .

  ,    ,    ?!   .
            ,      .  ,                .
     ,         ...

5.  ,    

   ,        .           ,             .    .        (,     -        * ,    !)
,        :

5.1.    

,    .        ,    ,        ,       ,   -   ,    ,      .          !
   -     .     ,         ,       .  ,    ,          .
    ,    ,        -       ,     ...   -     ,    .

5.2.    

 ,    ,         ,    ,     .   ,            .       , ,   ... 
          (      -).         .     ,    ,          .   ,     ,    .
                -  ,  ,   ,           .

5.3.*   

            (.  2  3)      .               .          .

5.4.     

    ,     .      .
       ,     ...  ,     .

6.     

   ,*    ,   *   ,    ,*  - ,       ,  ,   .  -        ,      ,    ,   . ?

 ,      ,*  , ,    (,  20  ),    , *    .       ,         ,        .

  ,  ,   1998  2008       ,     ,     .*.,    .
   -,      ,        ,    ,   , ,       "   ?".       -    , ,        ,         ,               .*.

  ,       ,  ,     ,           .
 ,  ""     ,      .  ,  ""    .

7.   

       ,    .               ,    ,     .         1990- ,  ,  ,  ...
       ,         .
        .      -         ,      ("     !").

  *         ,  ,       ""   ,     ,      , ""    ,       ,    "  "     ,*       ...       ,     !
*
,    ,     ...     ...
   -  --. ,  -  20     .    -         . ,  ,   .     .     .   ...

8.    

    ,   ,        .*.       ,  ,   -       ,   ,   ,      .      ,    ,    ,        * ,       ,                 .
       -    !

9.    

 ,           , ,     ,*          .    , , .         ( )   ( ) .              .

10.  

    -   .     ,      .          ,      , ,       .  ,    ,         ,    .  ,      *  ,        .     ,             ,     .               ,       .  , "  ,    ".
      ,   , ,     ,       ..,    ,     ,      ,             ,    ,   ,      ,   . ,         .
       .        ,   "" .    ,      ,    ,           . ,      ""     .
,      .     -,          -,    - .
     !

11.  

       ,           .
           .  .        (,        ,    ).         . 
      ,      ,    .              ,              ? 
  ,             ,  ,       .
  :
-         (,   1000),                 ,      ;
-        , ,  ,   ,   ;
-     ,    ;
-    ,      ( !)   , ,              ,       ..
                   .
      :
- ,  ,  ,       .   . 
- ,   ,         ,       ,     , ,   ;
- ,    ,  ,   ;
- ,         ,      ,  , , ,       ,         .

           ,              !

                - 10.
  - 10    1000    .     .   . , , .

 !

----------

- 10!
  ?   ,    ,     !     ,     .   1 -  ,   !            -,     ! 
,     . 1  ,   !
     !   !?
 ,     ?    ,    ?!    1!   !

----------


## .

:Wink:

----------


## alexstrel

.
     ,    .

----------

!     ,  .     ,           .   ,  ,  .   ! ,     ,   ,  ,     !

----------


## YUM

> ! ..           .


..   " "  :Big Grin:

----------


## andreysfug

OSD  DX  OpenGL?

----------

